# check the database server or contact your database administrator. Error



## jersey (May 21, 2014)

Hi, 
I created the pivot table in PowerPivot but when I review pivot table in plain excel I keep seeing this error. check the database server or contact your database administrator"


----------



## tjdurkin (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Jersey, 

When you say "plain excel", do you mean another machine that does not have the PowerPivot AddIn installed? You can't use pivottables created with PowerPivot on a machine that doesn't have the AddIn installed (unless viewing through Sharepoint PowerPivot Galleries).


----------

